# phone wont boot up - looking for help



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

hey, looking for some help. i had been using my phone this morning. battery was around 35%, with the screen off, i hit the power button to turn on the screen but i couldnt unlock it, phone was frozen. after doing a battery pull i plugged the phone into the wall charger, it skipped the white htc screen altogether and booted directly into recovery.

tried reboot, would freeze up, tried to restore a backup from a few days ago, would freeze. each time, pulled the battery, now phone wont turn on at all, cant boot into hboot screen, and the phone doesnt show any activity when i have it plugged in. tried both my wall & car charger.

i've never had an issue before with not being able to turn on a phone. I've only had it since november, I take good care of the battery (rarely letting it completely drain, usually charging it when it hits 50-60%).

is it possible the battery is dead? is there a way to test it before I buy a new one? any other ideas?

Thanks
Dan

if it matters, running liquid's 3.2, i havent installed any new apps recently and the phone was working fine last night/this morning.


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you running touch cwm recovery? I had the same issue with that recovery and I had to throw a different battery that has some charge. It really sucks. You should be able to push a different recovery using adb but I'm not too familiar with the steps. I don't if it help since the battery is completely discharged. I don't think the battery is bad though. I'll do some research and let you know if I find something.

EDIT: You should be able to reboot into bootloader using adb reboot bootloader command. Take a look at this thread, it tells you how to push the regular CWM via Fastboot or using adb. I hope you get it working. Let me know what comes out of this. The other recoveries will let you charge your battery while on recovery mode.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1242901

Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

ok, thanks. i do have cwm touch recovery. i'll check it out later on today. as of now though i cant even power on the phone, i'm farmiliar with adb but i dont use it that often, will this be able to boot my phone up into hboot or recovery? as of now, i cant do either.

i only have the 1 battery that is in the phone, maybe this is a good reason to buy a backup


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

redbelly said:


> ok, thanks. i do have cwm touch recovery. i'll check it out later on today. as of now though i cant even power on the phone, i'm farmiliar with adb but i dont use it that often, will this be able to boot my phone up into hboot or recovery? as of now, i cant do either.
> 
> i only have the 1 battery that is in the phone, maybe this is a good reason to buy a backup


Charge your phone and go to hboot and flash this PG05IMG.zip to get regular CWM.

http://dl.dropbox.co...367/PG05IMG.zip


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

trter10 said:


> Charge your phone and go to hboot and flash this PG05IMG.zip to get regular CWM.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...367/PG05IMG.zip


The problem is the phone won't charge while on the touch recovery.

Download zip on the previous post from your computer then move it to your SD card by taking the card out or use adb to push it to your SD cars. Plug your phone in and recovery should come on then using adb reboot in to bootloader and it should recognize the zip. Then reboot to recovery using adb. That should work and let you charge your phone. Unless someone else has a better solution.

Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

I got the new recovery zip onto my sdcard, but my phone isnt booting up, currently have it plugged into my comp. am i going to need to use a new battery? cant boot into recovery or the hboot menu.

thanks
dan


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

redbelly said:


> I got the new recovery zip onto my sdcard, but my phone isnt booting up, currently have it plugged into my comp. am i going to need to use a new battery? cant boot into recovery or the hboot menu.
> 
> thanks
> dan


So you've got it connected to the PC and no indication that the battery is charging? I.e., the LED doesn't light up? Maybe give it a bit to push some juice (not sure if you've tried leaving it on the charger for an extended period yet). Unfortunately there is no way to test your battery easily, unless you happen to have a dock or other item which can charge the battery "outside" of the phone. If you've got a voltmeter (or perhaps amp meter would be more appropriate)...well, if you had one you probably wouldn't be asking.

Hell, LEDs are supposed to last longer than I'll live, but it's also possible it croaked on your phone...sounds like some kind of hardware failure, in any case.

Try leaving it charging for a while, like an hour, see if it comes "alive".


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah, the LED light was off, no sign of life. I'm at my brother in laws, he has a charging dock so i'm going to leave it on that for a few hours and see what happens. I appreciate all the help from everyone


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

redbelly said:


> yeah, the LED light was off, no sign of life. I'm at my brother in laws, he has a charging dock so i'm going to leave it on that for a few hours and see what happens. I appreciate all the help from everyone


Once it charges I would definitively change the recovery. Have you tried 4EXT RECOVERY?

Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

I havent, I dont know what 4ext recovery is, will have to do some research


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

redbelly said:


> I havent, I dont know what 4ext recovery is, will have to do some research


It's the best touch recovery I have used hands down. Hope you get your phone booted.

Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

still no luck getting the phone to boot, let the battery charge to a full charge. still wont power on/LED wont light up. at this point, I'm just going to get the battery charge over night. maybe pick up a new battery tom to try, if its not the battery, i dont know what else it could be?


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe Just all around broken? Warranty should cover it

Also, can fastboot recognize your phone?

Sent from my iPad (the one with no name







) using Tapatalk


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

trter10 said:


> Also, can fastboot recognize your phone?
> 
> Sent from my iPad (the one with no name
> 
> ...


nope


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

redbelly said:


> nope


Darn









Sent from my iPad (the one with no name







) using Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

redbelly said:


> I havent, I dont know what 4ext recovery is, will have to do some research


Plus one for 4ext. It's on the market, free and premium.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

wanted to give this one bump. still not working, charged the battery all night on a charging dock. doesnt look promising. when plugged in, LED light isnt coming on, cant boot into recovery or hboot, tried different chargers, both wall & car. sdcard works, currenly using it in what will be my replacement phone (hey, I now have ICS!)

any last thoughts/ideas?

thanks
dan


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

redbelly said:


> wanted to give this one bump. still not working, charged the battery all night on a charging dock. doesnt look promising. when plugged in, LED light isnt coming on, cant boot into recovery or hboot, tried different chargers, both wall & car. sdcard works, currenly using it in what will be my replacement phone (hey, I now have ICS!)
> 
> any last thoughts/ideas?
> 
> ...


At this point I would try getting a new battery to see if it works. You can take your battery to Verizon and they can check if its dead completely.

Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok, thanks. Gone for the weekend, will look into it Mon

Sent from my ADR6300 using RootzWiki


----------

